# Coyote Hunting only



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking for more places to hunt coyote, I live in the central Ohio area and have been hunting all my life. I am now 53 years old and a very responsible hunter and as always respect every owners property. I am looking to hunt the coyote only. I have references of property owners that I now have permission to hunt and have been hunting them for several years. My nephew goes with me most of the time he is 27 years old and also very respectable. If you are kind enough to let me hunt and want to meet with me you can e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 614-385-4354 or 614-207-3923. Thank you


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

Here in georgia you can hunt yotes 24/7 and 365.


----------

